# X-Factor Final



## Harlequin (Dec 12, 2009)

SOOOO WHAT DID YOU THINK OF THE RESULT???



Spoiler: THE RESULT



Stacey is gooooone :(



BUT 



Spoiler: PREDICTION



JOE TO WIIIIIIIIN. he's so gay. <3


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 12, 2009)

Definitely saw that coming.

Want Olly to win, but I think Joe will :B


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, same, same. Except I don't want Olly to win. JOE ALL THE WAY

(but i'd totally fuck the both of them silly)


----------



## Snip3rFire (Dec 12, 2009)

or, instead of watching the x-factor and giving Simon Cowell all your money, you could look at this: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=2228594104&ref=ts

If I had to choose a winner out of the two, however, I would choose Stacey =P


----------



## Jolty (Dec 12, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Want Olly to win, but I think Joe will :B


this ;o;

I liked all 3 of the finalists though :B and I am STILL bitter that Jamie left forever ago gfkhjkhjkg


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 12, 2009)

Snip3rFire said:


> or, instead of watching the x-factor and giving Simon Cowell all your money, you could look at this: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=2228594104&ref=ts
> 
> If I had to choose a winner out of the two, however, I would choose Stacey =P


Or, instead of doing that, we could watch the X-Factor and still not give Simon Cowell any money... 

(also I don't know why people object to rich people making money. jealousy?)


----------



## Snip3rFire (Dec 13, 2009)

i don't think it is jealousy, it just feels go to know that if you all join together you can defeat someone with more power than any mortal man should have XD


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 13, 2009)

do what i do and let x-factor stuff it


----------



## Minish (Dec 13, 2009)

Still miffed about Danyl (and Lucie) going, but I guess... I hope Joe wins?

I didn't even notice Olly until about halfway through the semifinals, he's never really interested me. :/ But then again, I don't care much for Joe. XD


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 13, 2009)

I loved Rachel because she was genuinely talented. But then Lloyd knocked her out. Lloyd was _so gutted_ when he knocked her out because I think that's when he realised he shouldn't be in the competition.

He's a pretty boy who can sing well, but not well enough to get as far as he did, and I think he felt bad about it. Poor guy.

Joe! :D


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 13, 2009)

ZOMG THE FINAL FINAL IT IS HEREEEEEE

JOE AND OLLY. SHOWDOWN. 

PREDICTIONS, GUYS. GOGOGO

JOE TO WIN.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 13, 2009)

OLLY TO WIN!

:( HE'S SO MANLY. EVEN WHEN HE CRIES.


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 13, 2009)

HAH

I WIN, TAILSY

(but we knew that was going to happen)

AWWW Lloyd looks adorable. 

and GO JOE, GOOOOO JOEEEEEE

<3<3<3

totally downloading Joe's album illegally.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 13, 2009)

fml 8(


----------

